# Medicare LMRP/LCD Manuals



## andelacruz (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get these manuals from the cms website, I cannot figure this out...

Thanks for any input
Nicole


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 29, 2009)

I go to my Carrier's website, where they link directly to them.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Dec 30, 2009)

*Medicare lmrp/lcd manuals link*

Here is the link for CMS NCDS AND LCDS:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/DeterminationProcess/04_LCDs.asp

From here you can search for LCDs by:
contractor
state
alpha 

or you can click on 

"Medicare Coverage Database, and you will be able to search for National Coverage Determinations. 

Go to the left column, click on search and then select advanced search- it will give you a better filter and will week out a lot of the analysis and other things you probably do not want.


----------



## andelacruz (Jan 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks I really appreciate it.

Nicole


----------

